# What to learn next?



## rubiknewbie (Feb 17, 2010)

My BLD learning took me through the following methods:

1. Started with Classic pochmann for edge and corners
2. Switched to Classic pochmann for corners/M2 for edge
3. Tried to learn M2 edge/R2 corner but is slowed down by:
- the 6 new algorithms (on R layer)
- URF and DRB swap considerations (which I don't need to care in Classic pochmann)
- URB orientation considerations
- solving edges before corners (I am used to memorising corners last and solving corners first as my corner memorisation is more short term)

Now I am thinking whether to continue to learn R2 or to try some other methods before possibly coming back. What would be a good next step for solving corners? 

Should I look into corner cycling method and possibly learning some algorithms? 

Also is it possible to do corners before edges in M2/R2 due to parity issues?


----------



## TheBB (Feb 17, 2010)

rubiknewbie said:


> Should I look into corner cycling method and possibly learning some algorithms?
> 
> Also is it possible to do corners before edges in M2/R2 due to parity issues?



From me, the answers would be "yes", and "don't see why not".


----------



## blah (Feb 18, 2010)

Freestyle.


----------

